# BIIIIG SOAP, LITTLE KNIFE



## Incrtalent (Aug 23, 2007)

Help!  I'm sure there's an answer for this one.  Now that I'm buying my soap in blocks of 25 lbs, I find it EXTREMELY difficult to cut.  My big butcher knife was sufficient before, but goodness!  How do you guys effectively cut these huge chunks of soap?  I can't imagine what's going to happen when I start buying in 50# blocks.  (If there even is such a thing.)  I'm trying to streamline so it does not take so much time.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 23, 2007)

I use a bread knife with mine.  I don't usually have a problem.  You could also use a hack saw!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 23, 2007)

I would suggest cutting the whole thing at one time & wear a glove on your left hand. I use a long knife, slice, don't cut. Pretend you are carving thin slices of beef (said the vegetarian  ) for a sandwich. Push downward from standing above so you can put your weight into it, with your right hand on the handle & the palm of your left hand on the backside of the blade. Slice a few from 1 corner & spin your soap block, slice a few from the next corner, spin your soap, etc, if you do not spin the block it will become unbalanced & may flip open when you put your weight into it & you may lose a finger! Once it it thin enough to cut in half, you can chunk cut from there.

I have heard electric knives work on M&P soap to0.


----------



## homegrownsoap (Sep 4, 2007)

*cutting*

I use my dough slicer - or my husband's hard core throwing knives, they work really well.  he isn't pleased, but i don't m&p anymore.


----------

